

Ask HN: What happened with tinyproj.com? - riskish

Have the submissions died down? Would be interested to hear if it still maintained life after it's launch here weeks back.
======
rileywatkins
Kyle gave a response to this question two days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3211965>

